# Congo/camping June long w'end



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

Plans are going ahead now to spend the long w'end at Congo again and possibly re visit the furious sand monster at Mullimburra.

We will be camping with pretty much the same setup as last time but closer to the beech entrance and other (not so smelly) toilet block.

It will be good to spend a bit more time exploring this area and fishing out the back of Congo point, there was fish everywhere last time we went.

All welcome :wink:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm pretty keen for this one Allan, I have a score to settle with a crayfish out on the headland. I'll talk to Mr Stinky Groper and see if he's keen too :wink:


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Sounds like a blast!! i will be in for that for sure, never been to Congo before but sounds like a good spot for fishing and camping!


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

Excellent stuff guys 

Mr Stinky Groper is most welcome he sure knows how to cook a great feed, Craigs mate is also a chef so we could do our own "ready steady munch" show if they both turn up :lol:

Suzi is also coming this time to keep me in line so it would be great if she had some female company too.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Funda said:


> Excellent stuff guys
> 
> Mr Stinky Groper is most welcome he sure knows how to cook a great feed, Craigs mate is also a chef so we could do our own "ready steady munch" show if they both turn up :lol:
> 
> Suzi is also coming this time to keep me in line so it would be great if she had some female company too.


 :lol: yeah mate, chef has confirmed he will join us, im trying to convince my wife to come but shes very stubborn sometimes 

is the camp site close to Congo creek?


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Yeah Craig, the site is right on the creek, so you can drift off to sleep to the sounds of baitfish getting smashed by bream and flatties 

My culinary friend Mr Stinky Groper is going to Noosa for the weekend, so it will just be me. Hopefully I can borrow some of his crayfish mojo before he goes :wink:


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Sounds like a great camp site, cant wait till the weekend. Im considering heading down on Friday evening ready for a early start on saturday.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2007)

Suzi and I will be there about 8.30am Saturday morning rain, hail or shine it's still going to be better than staying home all weekend.

I'll bring a huge tarp and poles to make an all weather shelter as well as the kitchen and cooking gear.

Cant wait for this one after hearing a few local reports from the area over the last week with pinkies and some larger kings in close to Congo and Bingi Bingi, as well as a few lobsters starting to show up.

Oh yeah and I have a date with a big blue groper hey Jason :lol:

Bring it on


----------



## DRUMMERBOY (May 29, 2007)

You lucky bludgers, If I'd have known earlier I would have joined you guys but have planned a trip to Eden reddy fishin. I can't wait to get the new Yak wet. There have been a heaps of squid caught at dusk around the Batemans bay area so I guess they should be at Congo. Also a great beach for salmon fishing, especially of an evening..............with a mediconal rum to keep you warm.

Enjoy your trip.
Greg


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Has anyone seen the poopy forecast for Saturday? 

With 25-35 knots forecast throughout the day and swells approaching 5 metres, I'm thinking about heading down either Saturday night or early Sunday morning, I can't see much fishing getting done on Saturday in those conditions :?

Sunday afternoon/Monday morning look sensational though


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2007)

Jason,

Suzi and I will be down there saturday arvo after lunch, no rush to get there tomorrow.

Will give you a call in the morning before we leave mate :wink:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Sounds good Allan, getting down Saturday night means I can have an early crack at those crays on Sunday :twisted:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Good luck guys, weather looks shite but I am sure will clear for some decent fishing, hoping those Leatherjackets have moved on and someone pulls a big Snapper ( something like the 10kg model caught from the rocks @ Yellow rock or so I read! lol ).

Tight lines mofo's...


----------



## mal.com (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi All, the weather down this way is absolute s**te. and expected to worsen. Monday might be ok. You would'nt want to eat the lobsrters, they would be too tough after hanging on all weekend.

cheers

Mal de Mer


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2007)

Mal,

I would've thought the lobsters would be nice n tender after being bashed around the rocks for a few days :lol:

However, a tough lobster is a hell of a lot better than woolies sausages


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Funda said:


> However, a tough lobster is a hell of a lot better than woolies sausages


Couldnt agree more Allan, anything is better than those woolies snags 

ill see you all this afternoon/tonight 8) :!:


----------

